# Sticky  Chihuahua Health Links



## Aquarius

*Chihuahua Health* –

This site has a great selection of articles on just about every condition that a dog could have

The Pet Web Library


As well as looking at the articles on the above site - some of the conditions are discussed in threads on Chihuahua People, such as –

*Allergies* -
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/41463-benadryl-reactions-allergies-dosage.html

*Anal Sac*
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-articles/2841-anal-sac-article.html

*Diabetes *
- _add links_

*Emergency First Aid*
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-articles/25714-how-give-canine-heimlich-maneuver-cpr.html

*Epilepsy* 
- _add links_

*Heart murmur* 
- _add links_

*Hydrocephalus *
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/54644-hydrocephalus.html

*Hypoglycaemia* 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-articles/836-article-hypoglycemia.html

*Luxating Patella*
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-articles/2738-luxating-patella-information.html

*Mammary Gland Tumours*
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/54386-mammary-gland-tumors.html

*Neutering *
– add links

*Parvo*
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-articles/4061-parvo-what-what-look.html

*Spaying*
– add links








-




-


----------



## Aquarius

This post is reserved in case the first one gets too large.


----------



## Aquarius

I have added stickies and threads I found through the forum. If you can find more up to date or better threads please let us know  We will add conditions and threads as they arise.

We are hoping to get a health section for all threads and posts about health.

This post too can be edited to make space for the above posts if need be.


----------



## Brodysmom

Thanks Jane. Is this just going to be a thread with stickies? Or is it going to be a forum like chi chat, chi questions, etc. 

If a thread, in what forum will it be listed?


----------



## Aquarius

We have asked Yung to set up a new section on health, that will probably be early next week so it will go in there then.

All threads in that section will then be health related - it will be so handy to have them all in the one place 

One time I thought Poppy was choking and no way could I find the thread on the Heimlich manouver - I tried search but of course my spelling or the spelling on the thread was wrong - I tried everywhere and could not find it - eventually after Poppy was fine I found it in Chi Articles


----------



## Brodysmom

I think a separate area for chi health would be awesome! thanks so much for doing that for us!


----------



## Terri

Very good idea!!
Thanks! x


----------



## Aquarius

No problem - we are looking at the forum as a whole and seeing if there are ways we can make it easier to find information - maybe drop some of the sections etc., take out some of the stickies as if there are too many they tend to be not looked at and some times there are a few stickies on the same type of subject.

Some of the stickies are ancient but the info still seems to be valid but if anyone sees threads that seem more relevant up to date etc. let us know they can all be changed at any time.


----------



## lynx8456

Looks great so far. This info will help so many people and be so much easier to find.


----------



## pmum

Thanks for posting & the Link Aquarius.
Blessings.


----------



## Aquarius

Does anyone have any great links that we can post in the first post of this thread?


----------



## susieQ

Do you know if an indoor dog toilet is safe for any dogs? I was thinking of purchasing the Piddle Place Home Page - Piddle Place. It sounds and looks great. Thanks.


----------

